# how close to propane heater can I put a wood stove (pics)



## harmon (Sep 3, 2014)

I am currently buying a house from a relative who wants to put a double sided propane heater in my wall for this winter. I am wanting to put an englander 2200 in. 

Here is a picture of the hearth and a picture of the propane heater. excuse the mess wee are still moving / repairing the house.

The propane heater is supposed to go on the wall behind the hearth (right behind where the wood stove goes. )

Behind that wall is a hall that goes to all the bedrooms. How much wall area needs to surround the heater? One foot? Two? 
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Englander-2-200-sq-ft-Wood-Burning-Stove-30-NCH/100291302


----------



## pen (Sep 3, 2014)

if the wood stove is on one side and the propane heater is on the other, and the clearance to combustibles is met for each, as per what is specified in the manual for each, then you are good to go.


----------

